# Replacement Tub. Fiberglass Or Abs?



## Compulynx

I am going to do the full tub replacement. I have seen some use fiberglass, and others ABS. The ABS seems to be twice the price of the fiberglass. Which is the better choice. Is this a you get what you pay for deal, or is the fiberglass just as strong.

C


----------



## Compulynx

Rather than start a new thread. I am going to post photos of the tub install.

Along with a few of Gilligans best...

To start with, Do NOT try to pull out the push rivets from the wall. Just drill the center out and use new ones. If you pull them out, you will enlarge the hole in the paneling and they will not fit snug. Drilling them out can be a chore in itself, since they try to spin sometimes. I found drilling fast and quick will get them out the easiest.

NOTE: When drilling the rivets on the outside wall, STOP after you get the head off, if not you can drill through the fiberglass outside wall.

My unit is a 26RKS, so there were NO problems with any gas piping like some have had. In fact, I am thinking of lowering the new tub by an inch or so to give me more headroom. From what I see, that is possible with the plumbing and the surround holes already in the walls.










When removing the surround, I noticed the sticky tape was not holding too well. Reason:

First Gilligan. Seems he forgot to remove the tape backing on a lot of the surround










After removing the tub, I discovered 2 more....wow, what quality workmanship.










I do not think one extra screw here would have raised the cost too much..Of course, I will be replacing this with full surround rails for the tub edges to rest on.









Ok, so here I am, the new tub arrived today, and yep, you guessed it. The corner is busted from Gilligan the UPS driver...Now to wait another week on a new unit.

By the way, the fiberglass unit I got from Dyer's is MUCH sturdier than the ABS unit that came out of it....and the weight was probably only a pound heavier....

More to come..

C


----------



## mjwkmg

Yes you will not regret with replacing the so called step tub with a full tub. I replaced mine with a 3trd party instead of going through the manufacture. I drilled the plastic rivets out to remove the wall surrond. The replacement I used is a lot more sturdy. Another thing you can do to add more room to the tub/shower is replace your shower curtain track. I replaced mine, and what I did was put a curve in it. It makes a big difference.


----------



## CamperAndy

I actually liked my seat tub in our old trailer, I would sit down to shower as my hair was hard to wash standing up in the sky light. Now with the new 31rqs it does not even have a tub but is plenty tall so I do not miss the seat.


----------



## Compulynx

Got the new replacement tub for the cracked one in. I decided to re-engineer the tub space for more support. I probably added 5 pounds to the camper weight, and increased the tub support 500%....well worth the weight in my opinion.

New framing for the tub:










Tub set in place with drain hooked up, ready to screw to walls: (Got to get some stainless screws)










As I said, I also was able to lower the tub about an inch, giving me a little more headroom (Little helps a lot here)

The tub is parchment color. Don't know why the camera makes it look white.

All I got done today. Will report more when I get back to work.

Oh, discovered something by accident today. For those of you winterizing, you do not need to pour antifreeze in the drains. Just suck out the water with a shop vac. Be sure to put the stopper in the drain after to keep out odors from the tanks.

C


----------



## Path4ground

Your project is moving along! Thanks for the detail and pics so I can get an idea how my tub/shower is setup. Good thinking on the added support! worth the weight for sure! I like the idea of lowering the tub as well, with my height (6'5") Something to consider if I get into this type of project on my own!!
Thanks again!!


----------



## Compulynx

After finding out Barbara (My D/W) had cancer in her abdomen, things kinda got halted around here for a while. Now that she is on chemo, and seems to be doing well with it, I am getting back to some projects as time permits. We have been shuttling between South Ga. and Moffett Cancer Center in Tampa, Fl.

I finally finished the tub project, and am pleased with the results. I was able to lower it about 1 inch, and can actually stand in it now without bumping my head on the ceiling.

Photos of the completed project, along with the new shower door.




























I removed the old curtain track and put some moulding up to cover the screw holes.
(Note to self: Next time, put up molding BEFORE installing top shower door rail







)










I also replaced those horrible floor vents with some nicer looking ones that are more forgiving on bare feet.










Now, got to figure out where to go...









C


----------



## mountainlady56

Glenn,
Looks like a PRO did the work!!







You'll enjoy the shower/tub much more, now. The "seats" in the tubs are a pain!
Glad to hear that Barbara is doing okay on her chemo. I would have thought you would have been using the T'ville oncology center, though. Sorry you have to travel so much.
Note: The floor vents? Make sure they don't have plastic in them. Several bought some that did have plastic from Lowe's, and the plastic melted from the heater!!







It DOES put out some rather hot air!!
Take care!!
Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood

Sorry to hear about your wife and hope she is doing better.

Glenn - nice job on the tub - like that shower door! I also like the vents - where did you get them? We have to do something with ours as I look at them and think about how hard they would be on the feet!

Rick


----------



## Compulynx

I got the floor vents at Lowes, however, I removed the plastic louvers (They just snap out). They are the metal ones, it is the better line, I can't remember the name. You can tell the difference when you pick them up, the plastic ones weigh almost nothing! I got the ones that are a silver burnish to match the cabinet hardware. They also come without screw holes, and I drilled and countersunk holes and used stainless steel #6 x 1" screws from lowes to bolt them down. I had to trim one of the holes in the floor a little also (Gilligan can't cut a straight line at the factory)

Darlene, we are using Thomasville Oncology Center, but the last few weeks we were having to go to Moffett for more tests and CT scans. Thank goodness, we do not have to go back till middle of January now. They are planning surgery sometime in Feb to remove the tumor. That will be the next big hurdle.

Merry Christmas everyone!

C


----------



## mx33suprdav

We have been looking for that shower curtain. Where did you find it? what is the brand?

We will be praying for your wife.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Compulynx said:


> I got the floor vents at Lowes, however, I removed the plastic louvers (They just snap out). They are the metal ones, it is the better line, I can't remember the name. You can tell the difference when you pick them up, the plastic ones weigh almost nothing! I got the ones that are a silver burnish to match the cabinet hardware. They also come without screw holes, and I drilled and countersunk holes and used stainless steel #6 x 1" screws from lowes to bolt them down. I had to trim one of the holes in the floor a little also (Gilligan can't cut a straight line at the factory)
> 
> Darlene, we are using Thomasville Oncology Center, but the last few weeks we were having to go to Moffett for more tests and CT scans. Thank goodness, we do not have to go back till middle of January now. They are planning surgery sometime in Feb to remove the tumor. That will be the next big hurdle.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> C


Lots of prayers headed your way for your wife. A Merry Christmas to you and all the outbackers!


----------

